# West Branch in March April



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

My big boat is asleep at Whiskey Island Marina. I have a small inflatable for early spring rivers and lakes. When do you start fishing West Branch and what techniques do you use? I would like to anchor and fish for crappy, or troll for walleye. Never fished the lake, went out once last summer to check it out when it was 90 degrees. The lake is very intimidating. I would stay on the no wake side. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I walleye fish WB in April. Done really well jigging half crawlers and shiners or fatheads with road runners. Fishing windblown points and any underwater structures. I've caught them from both sides but if you're going to fish the no wake side I'd focus around the smaller islands and points. Wind is your friend! That's my 2 cents anyways...


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> I walleye fish WB in April. Done really well jigging half crawlers and shiners or fatheads with road runners. Fishing windblown points and any underwater structures. I've caught them from both sides but if you're going to fish the no wake side I'd focus around the smaller islands and points. Wind is your friend! That's my 2 cents anyways...


TY


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I fished there last march on a decently warm day. Using minnows and wax worms. Tried a bunch of different lures, but none worked. We only caught 7 fish in 7 hours of fishing. Mostly fished the west side. All fish were caught in the channel, on the bottom except for when we got to the shallow end by Knapp Rd. There, we almost grounded the motor on the old road bed, then stopped and started catching a couple of crappie and a white bass. Saw some surface crappie activity too. Gotta be real careful over there when the water is still low. Had one muskie swipe at a lure over there too. It was probably chasing the crappie. All the crappie were 8-9". I've heard the dam area can be good when the walleye are spawning on the rocks, but I haven't caught any there in the few trips I have tried in April. Once, I fished 2 hours into the night along the dam from my boat and caught nothing.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I was fishing WB during a crappie tournament there last year. I hardly saw any boats until I looked hard enough inside all the sticks. Those guys really get there boats ALL the way up into the sticks and jig. So if you're going to be crappie fishing, don't be afraid to get all up in that wood! Especially during the spawn.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You could launch at the campground ramp too and just stay in the Jay Lake area there.
Plenty of little coves to fish there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Saw a guy trolling today out from the rock springs road area, no ice at all except way back in some coves, and that was slushy looking.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

1MoreKast said:


> I was fishing WB during a crappie tournament there last year. I hardly saw any boats until I looked hard enough inside all the sticks. Those guys really get there boats ALL the way up into the sticks and jig. So if you're going to be crappie fishing, don't be afraid to get all up in that wood! Especially during the spawn.


That's a good tip, 1More! Crappie do it in the weeds, or the sticks. Don't know how many times I've heard the tip to have a long rod and just dip a little jig and minnow straight down into any hole in the stuff you can find. 

And your tip about windblown areas is well taken. It's amazing just how shallow you can catch fish, especially 'eyes with the wind blowing in. Several times my buddy and I have just killed them on Mosquito's north end in about 4 feet of water just outside the weedline. The wind was howling out of the SW (a great wind for Mosquito), the bait fish were there, and so were the 'eyes!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

1MoreKast said:


> I was fishing WB during a crappie tournament there last year. I hardly saw any boats until I looked hard enough inside all the sticks. Those guys really get there boats ALL the way up into the sticks and jig. So if you're going to be crappie fishing, don't be afraid to get all up in that wood! Especially during the spawn.


I learned that last year too. Fishing for crappie at West Branch for the first time during the spawn. You won't catch hardly any if you're fishing the outside edge of blowdowns or flooded timber. I found a spot that have two blowndowns coming together in a triangle with and open area in the middle of the triangle. If my cast was inside the triangle, I got a bite. If it was outside, nothing. When they are spawning, they have to protect themselves from the toothy critters that patrol the outside of the structure. Last spring I got a 39" muskie on a crappie minnow and 6lb test line on the outside edge of a blow down. 

Don't expect any good size to the crappie. Most average 8" unless you get lucky and find a bigger school. The walleye though are a good size if you can find them. I haven't found them in a long time out there...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That time of year water temp is the key. 2-3 degrees warmer than the main lake makes a big difference. Shallow water areas and places that warm up on a sunny afternoon will draw the crappie in.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> That's a good tip, 1More! Crappie do it in the weeds, or the sticks. Don't know how many times I've heard the tip to have a long rod and just dip a little jig and minnow straight down into any hole in the stuff you can find.
> 
> And your tip about windblown areas is well taken. It's amazing just how shallow you can catch fish, especially 'eyes with the wind blowing in. Several times my buddy and I have just killed them on Mosquito's north end in about 4 feet of water just outside the weedline. The wind was howling out of the SW (a great wind for Mosquito), the bait fish were there, and so were the 'eyes!


Thanks, Buckeye! It's amazing how helpful wind can be fishing inland lakes for 'eyes. I love a good jig bite. And when the wind is blowing, it makes it even better! I've used this method on Mosquito, Berlin, WB, and Milton and it applies everywhere. It's the best advice I can give anyone looking for 'eyes, especially if you're not familiar with the waters. A little homework with a depth map and preparation can put fish in the boat.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

bdawg said:


> I learned that last year too. Fishing for crappie at West Branch for the first time during the spawn. You won't catch hardly any if you're fishing the outside edge of blowdowns or flooded timber. I found a spot that have two blowndowns coming together in a triangle with and open area in the middle of the triangle. If my cast was inside the triangle, I got a bite. If it was outside, nothing. When they are spawning, they have to protect themselves from the toothy critters that patrol the outside of the structure. Last spring I got a 39" muskie on a crappie minnow and 6lb test line on the outside edge of a blow down.
> 
> Don't expect any good size to the crappie. Most average 8" unless you get lucky and find a bigger school. The walleye though are a good size if you can find them. I haven't found them in a long time out there...


That's a great note for anyone fishing crappie on WB. There are a lot of toothy fish in that lake so you bet your behind they're hiding and protecting their nests. Another great reason why you really got to get into the timber or inside the blow downs as bdawg mentioned. It's rare they're going to come outside their home if Mr. Musky is patiently waiting out the door.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Forget the boats boys...Put on some waders and get shallow...I have posts from last spring with my daughter getting them as shallow as a foot of water in the thick brush.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> Forget the boats boys...Put on some waders and get shallow...I have posts from last spring with my daughter getting them as shallow as a foot of water in the thick brush.


That's so true some areas I waded last year you couldn't get any boat close enough , you go in and start scraping limbs with a boat and they will shut down. I got into crappie , gills and a few channel cats last spring.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've picked crappie from shore with a long rod and minnow just walking around the woods and finding trees that have fallen into the water. Places where no boat would have been able. Yes it's a little work but it pays off a few hours later when I got a beer in one hand and fried crappie in the other.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Example...last april.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Example...last april.


Nice!


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> You could launch at the campground ramp too and just stay in the Jay Lake area there.
> Plenty of little coves to fish there.


How deep is that Brian and what can you catch there? That looks pretty good and close to fish from the ramp. How do you fish it?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Are those red ears there nice


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jay lake area is a variety of depths back in the bays are shallow , and some bays drop off fast. Old beaver huts to fish , weed beds and a old road bed out toward the mouth near the hump, I've gotten bass, crappie and walleye and Muskie , never know what you'll get, it is nice having the ramp right there.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

snag said:


> Jay lake area is a variety of depths back in the bays are shallow , and some bays drop off fast. Old beaver huts to fish , weed beds and a old road bed out toward the mouth near the hump, I've gotten bass, crappie and walleye and Muskie , never know what you'll get, it is nice having the ramp right there.


Jay Lake ramp it is!


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I know there are eyes in the lake but does the ODNR still stock it? I never fished it for eyes, only muskie.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is a picture I snapped out of northern ohio fishing map guide dated as of last year about stockings of eyes and muskies for westbranch.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow. I had no idea they still stocked walleye in west branch. I may have to try that lake more. It is the closest to my house but I always just Muskie fish it when I go. In all the trolling Muskie I have only ever caught 1 walleye there.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

The walleye must be doing terrible there...I can't remember the last time I saw one??????? Best to just stick to muskies...They are quite plentiful...In fact quite a few get active at the dam in the spring ....Not sure why???? Must be a feed opportunity or something but I always catch a few while casting for........Ummm....Ya know what Nevermind.lol


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

snag said:


> Jay lake area is a variety of depths back in the bays are shallow , and some bays drop off fast. Old beaver huts to fish , weed beds and a old road bed out toward the mouth near the hump, I've gotten bass, crappie and walleye and Muskie , never know what you'll get, it is nice having the ramp right there.


The old road bed runs N-S by the campground launch, where Jay lake meets the reservoir is the old dam, it runs NW-SE, West of the markers for the hump.


----------

